
Show HN: Toolbase.io – Get filtered & curated SAAS tools based on your needs - Ozzie-D
https://toolbase.io/
======
Ozzie-D
Hey there, co-founder of toolbase.io here.

Today is our launch day... and we don't have to cancel due to weather!

6 people have been working on this for over 6 months to curate the best online
tools and design a system whereby you can get personalised lists and
recommendations.

We were watching the space quite keenly and noticed other players here which
can be thought of as competitors (Siftery, startupstash, stackshare etc.) that
were answering a a definite need in tool discovery. However we think there is
such a vast number of tools AND different personas out there, the best
solution had to use some kind of filtering mechanism that is at least one
level more advanced then what is out there today.

That's why we decided to curate our own list of tools that now display
personalized results based on your company size, top 5 pain points you have
and industries(soon). Start here:
[https://toolbase.io/#start](https://toolbase.io/#start)

-

Up until 2 months ago, our core value proposition was roughly "Best tools to
build your startup / tech business". With the COVID-19 and huge shift to
remote working, we pivoted our positioning statement to "Discover the best
tools to be a remote company". We have also deeply curated 8 lists for 8 major
domains of digital transformation that is available here:
[https://toolbase.io/explore](https://toolbase.io/explore)

We do hope you find this product useful and keep it bookmarked to come back to
when you need a new tool.

Sincerely,

Ozan.

~~~
brudgers
How does the site make money?

